# spalted maple burl - so beautiful!



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

so i've been searching ebay for pretty pen blanks to use
for corner accents and handles on boxes. these just arrived today, so incredibly beautiful!
i'm afraid to use them in fear of ruining them!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very nice pieces..have you considered joining some and making small panels etc for small box sides like jewelry type boxes and other uses not just corners?? maybe cut in half ??just a thought...


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

BCK said:


> very nice pieces..have you considered joining some and making small panels etc for small box sides like jewelry type boxes and other uses not just corners?? maybe cut in half ??just a thought...


yes... i was thinking of doing a box with some other teak penblanks i had, stacking /joining them. but i really love the contrast between pieces like this, and a solid low-no grain wood.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

*one of my boxes*

this is the first one i made with pine and teak. poplar lid.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Sweet! Those pieces that are book-matched you might consider turning into make a matched pen/pencil set. Please post the results.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

sjonesphoto said:


> so i've been searching ebay for pretty pen blanks to use
> for corner accents and handles on boxes. these just arrived today, so incredibly beautiful!
> i'm afraid to use them in fear of ruining them!


Those would make _nice_ looking pens/pencils. I've turned a few from different spalted species.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sjonesphoto said:


> i'm afraid to use them in fear of ruining them!


Not to worry. After you paint them no one will notice. :sarcastic:


----------



## matermark (Nov 28, 2011)

Who'd have thought rotting wood would be so valuable!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You can actually spalt wood yourself. Too many choices of articles, so just posted the search. Not tried any of it myself, so can't tell how it does, but have read others saying you can get some fantastic results, and some bummers. I figure it's worth a shot. :nhl_checking:
https://www.google.com/search?q=HOW...ahoo:en-US:official&client=firefox&channel=sb


----------

